# Black Rock Coolers is now a Mtn Buzz partner!



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

Hurray for the great snow pack this year. Wishing everyone a great whitewater season!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I got a cooler from ya'all this winter from you all and can't wait to use it 30 days from now, and then again in another 30 days, and then again in another 30 days.....


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

My Blackrock 90 quart probably has a 1000 river miles or so. Been a great buy, haven't run out of ice yet


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got off my San Juan trip. Lined the bottom with three frozen 2.5 gal water containers and filled in the rest with shitty block ice from the grocery store. After 7 days (including travel to/from put in) I still had chunks of block ice from the grocery store. Granted it wasn't a hot trip but very happy with results!!


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad you had a great trip and like the cooler
Andy


----------



## tew (Oct 20, 2004)

What kind of dory are you rowing? (make/model/year) How much storage does it have?


----------

